# Pork skin better then raw hide?



## SPS

Ok, so I know the issues with rawhide and dogs.

But my store has started carrying these pork skin rawhide wanna be bones. They claim to be more digestable and my vet says that is quite plausable.

So, any thoughts from here?


----------



## BoxerMommie

SPS said:


> Ok, so I know the issues with rawhide and dogs.
> 
> But my store has started carrying these pork skin rawhide wanna be bones. They claim to be more digestable and my vet says that is quite plausable.
> 
> So, any thoughts from here?


My thought is it's a load of BS. IMO I would stick with bully sticks or raw meaty bones, durable nylabones, kongs, but for things to physically ingest I'd stick with bully sticks and raw meaty bones.


----------



## danesandhorses

I quit giving regular raw hides long ago. The pressed rawhide is much better but i still supervise when they have them. I think the pork hides are better than the old rawhide's. I haven't noticed them splintering. But I would still supervise. I do agree that bully sticks are better but dont last very long with my dogs. And you can get meat bones from a butcher that dogs love. Meat bones can also splinter so please supervise!


----------



## BoxerMommie

danesandhorses said:


> I quit giving regular raw hides long ago. The pressed rawhide is much better but i still supervise when they have them. I think the pork hides are better than the old rawhide's. I haven't noticed them splintering. But I would still supervise. I do agree that bully sticks are better but dont last very long with my dogs. And you can get meat bones from a butcher that dogs love. Meat bones can also splinter so please supervise!



The danger isn't so much of rawhides and pig skin splintering as it isn't very digestible and can (and does) cause intestinal blockage and in cases most times requires invasive stomach/intestinal surgery to remove the blockage.


----------

